# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  May in B equia

## johnday

The after math of Easter and the Bequia island Regatta is such that the island calms right down. Shops switch over to reduced summer hours, restaurant menu's change and accommodation pricing changes to off season levels. Tourism on the island will now steadily taper off until mid June when the Grenadine carnivals start up and Caricom island travel starts up.
Foe Bequia this years regatta had the largest registration in history and certainly attendees was at an all time high. A great success.
The local paper " Bequia Weekly " link below gives the entertainment line up.
http://www.bequiatourism.com/thisweek.pdf

----------

